# an interesting article



## Th0r (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20126911.300-our-world-may-be-a-giant-hologram.html

tl;dr were in the matrix...kinda


----------



## kinkycoyote (Mar 25, 2010)

I read this article when it first came out...It's a freaky theory, and it gives credence to the concept of predestination--with your own thoughts and actions essentially being a recording of things that already happened a long, long time ago, it's impossible to be truly spontaneous...


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 25, 2010)

D:
wow?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thats dumb I can't read the whole article.....

And how does any of that make sense >>


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 25, 2010)

I read that theory ten years ago.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 25, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Thats dumb I can't read the whole article.....
> 
> And how does any of that make sense >>



This.

If you're going to link an article you have to pay to read at least have the courtesy to illegally copy/paste the whole thing into your post.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 25, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Thats dumb I can't read the whole article.....
> 
> And how does any of that make sense >>


 
I thought I was the only one who couldn't read the whole thing lol xD


----------



## Aden (Mar 25, 2010)

Way to link to a subscription article


----------



## Tycho (Mar 25, 2010)

If I was gonna blow some cash on a subscription that might not be a bad choice for me.

But I'm not.

Oh well.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 25, 2010)

Yawn. 

I'd rather be living my life and doing things (point optional) then picking apart reality.


----------



## Willow (Mar 25, 2010)

A video game comes to mind when I read part of this...but I can't think of what it is...


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A video game comes to mind when I read part of this...but I can't think of what it is...



It's far off of assassins creed but that's what comes to mind for me


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

I know the theory, basically what it says is that reality is basically a sphere, everything actually happens on it's surface and the third dimension isn't real.


----------

